# 8051 Modo 1 puerto serie



## arcadi (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola;
pido si alguien me puede decir que comando tengo que entrar en el SCON para recibir datos en el 8051 a través del puerto serie.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola.

No he manejado ese micro, pero en el sigiente enlace esta un tutorial de ese micro.

http://www.geocities.com/mcs52ide/mcs52.html


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola que tal, "me tarde un poco"...  pero lo prometido, es deuda....
te mando adjunto tres ejemplos:
Tx de datos, Rx de datos,  y uno que hace ambos, estos ejemplos esta hechos para el AT89C52 de Atmel pero es "idem" para el 8051de intel, estos ejemplos  estan simulados en el Proteus 7.1  , el ensamblador que utilice es el Keil uVision3.
En cuanto al tutorial este en "grande", algo mas de 6 Gigas y no puedo subirlo, pero puedo enviarlo a tu correo (Eso si las normas del foro lo permiten)  y   a modo algunos ejemplos mas...


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 28, 2008)

bueno disculpa el  tamaño del tutorial no es de 6gigas es 6megas, me entero por ahi que si mando este material al correo de este foro los administradores o moderadores lo publicarian, asi que lo mando ya mismo y atento....


----------



## arcadi (Ene 29, 2008)

OK
Muchas gracias a todos!

El trabajo ya ha finalizado . Ya no volveré a molestar a nadie mas hasta dentro de unos meses.  jajajjaja Muchas gracias por estos trabajos tan fantasticos Saint_. 


Salud y cuidense


El tema ya ha concluido


----------



## chexterinc (Ene 19, 2009)

se agradece


----------



## CIAG (Oct 22, 2009)

Oigan, necesito un tutorial de comunicacion serial para el uC AT89S8253 (familia 8051)... necesito realizar una comunicacion entre 2 uC..... y creo que me falla en algo... alguien que pudiera mandarme un tutorial en verdad se lo agradeceria mucho.... GRACIAS


----------



## Astharoth (May 24, 2010)

Saludos a todos, oigan moderadores donde se encuentra el tutorial mencionado por Saint_  mencionado en la respuesta #4, por más que buscó no encuentro.
PD. Saint_ tus simulaciones estan de 10.


----------



## ericardo28 (Jul 9, 2010)

muy buen aporte el de Saint, gracias a mi me ayudo mucho


----------



## Ansgar (Ago 23, 2010)

buenas noches!!! oiga un favor
estoy hac*I*endo un pr*O*yecto con el microcontrolador at89s8253 :estudiando:
y  quisiera saber si Uds. puede proporcionarme alguna informacion sobre  todo referente a la programacion de este dispositivo en lenguaje C o  C++; esto es: entorno de programacion, simulador y librerias, asi como  el set de instrucciones apropiado para el dispositivo  que se usarian en  este lenguaje. La informacion que necesito es esta, puesto que estoy  programando desde una PC 
no necesito por el momento la comunicacion via  puerto serie, aunque si se puede proporcionar la informacion tambien se  lo agradeceria mucho.
en este momento cuento con el programa Keil uVision3,  pss: que es el que me parece que voy a utilizar, pero si uds me recomiendan otro, mucho mejor.
gracias  de antemano principalmente por su atencion, y mucho mas si hay alguna  respuesta y que ni se diga en caso de que la informacion este en sus  manos y tengan a bien publicarla, enviarla o darme una ayuda. muchisimas gracias de  nuevo.
GRACIAS


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 23, 2010)

Usa el keil que no vas a tener problemas, es muy util. Te aconsejo que simules el codigo tanto en keil como en proteus, antes de pasarlo al uC.

En esta pagina vas a encontrar mucha informacion:

http://www.8052.com/


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

También hay un compilador de C opensource: SDCC
Y de basic BASCOMP
Para ensamblador normalmente se usa METALINK que es gratuito y muy bueno
Yo usaba el editor de textos context que tiene resaltado de sintaxis etc y activaba los compiladores con las teclas de función programables que tiene.

Si puedes te aconsejo usar siempre un derivado ISP para no tener que usar un programador, el at89s8253 lo es. Se puede programar por el puerto serie en la placa.


----------



## Ansgar (Ago 29, 2010)

jejeje *Muchas* gracias 
oigan no hay alguien que me pueda hacer el super favorsote de 
hacer un codigo fuente de un programa  pa*RA* este uC???
es mu*Y* simple *Según* *YO*
las caracteristicas son:
lenguaje C o C++
las señales recibidas en el puerto 0
se reflejen en el puerto 2
jejeje es solo para aprender iop
el puro codigo fuente, si c puede c*O*n comentarios esto es para puntos e*X*tras (creo) XD
jeje esq*UE* eso es lo unico que no entiendo de la programacion


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Bueno, tu no te tomas ni la molestia de escribir medio bien y los demás nos tenemos que tomar la molestia de hacer tu trabajo, no me parece muy justo.

En ensamblador:

*mov P2,P0* 

¡Difícil! ¿eh?


Dudo que exista C++ para un 8052, no tiene demasiado sentido programar orientado a objetos, clases tc para un hardware tan sencillo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 30, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ...
> Dudo que exista C++ para un 8052, no tiene demasiado sentido programar orientado a objetos, clases tc para un hardware tan sencillo



Creo que si existe, pero estoy de acuerdo que mucho sentido no tiene un lenguaje orientado a objetos para un uC.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Pues tienes razón, si que hay:
http://www.8052.com/news?NEWSID=26


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

Ansgar dijo:


> jejeje *Muchas* gracias
> oigan no hay alguien que me pueda hacer el super favorsote de
> hacer un codigo fuente de un programa  pa*RA* este uC???
> es mu*Y* simple *Según* *YO*
> ...



*Te recuerdo:
Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Mira por donde hice exactamente ese programa pero al revés con SDCC hace mil años y un día:


```
#include <reg51.h>
  
void main(void) {
  P0=P2;
}
```

El código también es una cantidad ingente de líneas. Como en el 8052 y derivados no se declaran los pines como entradas o salidas, no hace falta nada mas.
Bueno, haría falta un bucle en ambos casos para que el proceso se repitiese.


----------



## Ansgar (Ago 31, 2010)

aah ok, tienes razon, disculpenme...
disculpenme 
el punto es que estoy aprendiendo a programar
y ese es el unico punto que no se hacer hablando de microcontroladores (uC) :
adquirir señales desde los periféricos y de alli 
integrarlos a las operaciones internas del programa.
Cierto que es raro el punto de usar ese tipo de lenguajes (C , C++)
pero son los que sé utilizar.
El hecho de que pida el código fuente es para hacer el análisis del programa,
haciendo el análisis podré generalizar el modo de adquisicion de datos
a todos los periféricos, tanto para entradas como para salidas.
El hecho de decir lo de los puntos extras es error mio
no es trabajo de escuela sino que, digamoslo asi
quien respondiera iba a "ganar puntos (prestigio)"
pero eso es muy secundario, y aunque no lo merezco,
aclaro que no fue intencional poner la fuente en color
de lo demás yo soy culpable...
gracias por su comprension
y posible ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2010)

La gracia está en el 8051.h que según que derivado uses tendrá definidos unos registros u otros.
Una vez determinados, se programa "normalmente" teniendo en cuenta las muchas limitaciones de la pila, la ram etc que tiene un 8052 comparado con un PC.
Debes de mirar la estructura interna de los 8052; arquitectura harward, la ram interna, la ram externa, los registros etc, sin eso es difícil programas aunque cosas sencillas es fácil como ves.


----------



## Ansgar (Sep 16, 2010)

como esta eso de los derivados del 8051???


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2010)

Que menos intel que lo abandonó nade muchos años fabrican 8052 mil firmas diferentes.
Y nadie usa un 8051 ni 8052 ya que son con ROM programada en fábrica, se utilizan derivados, normalmente con flash.


----------

